# New house with irrigation



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Just bought a house that has irrigation already .. however it appears it hasn't been turned on in a while . I have no experience with an irrigation system and I'm wanting to seed soon and use it but not sure if I should hire someone to come and turn it on first to check it out . What do y'all suggest I should do ? I'm also wondering if doing now is a waste because I'll have to winterize soon.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

If you are going to turn it on for YOUR first time then I would have a company do it. It shouldn't be more than about $100. If you are going to seed than I would do it now.


----------

